#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > HEPOS-Προβολικά Συστήματα >  > > >  >  >  Διαφορά Αποτύπωσης & Διανομής (εφαρμογή)

## tserpe

Σε οικισμό κάποιου δήμου (διανομή 1931) έγινε αποτύπωση του οικόπεδου 1500μ και βρέθηκε να μπαίνει ο διπλανός όμορος κατά 1,60μ (πρόσωπο) μέσα στο οικόπεδο του πελάτη μου (του βγάζω οικ.αδεια περιτοίχισης). 

Ο τοπογράφος μου, μου είπε ότι πήρε σημεία και από τα γύρω Ο.Τ. και σας παραθέτω την αποτύπωση. 

Μου είπε ότι αυτήν η διαφορά 1,60 μέτρα «παίζει» ανάλογα πως θα εκτιμήσεις εσύ το σχέδιο. Λίγο πιο μέσα, λίγο πιο έξω να βάλεις την διανομή με την αποτύπωση έχει όσα σχέδια θέλεις. Οπότε κάνεις εσύ μια εκτίμηση ποιο θεωρείς ότι είναι τι πιο σωστό. 

Έκανα το λάθος να πω στους πελάτες μου ότι το μέτρημα είναι ακριβές και τόσο έχουν μπει μέσα στο οικόπεδο τους (τους έδειξα σχέδιο).

 Στην αρχή είπαν για τόσο λίγο (1,60) δεν υπάρχει λόγος να διεκδικήσουμε κάτι. 

Τώρα μου τα αλλάζουν και λένε γιατί να μπει μέσα σε εμάς; Να κάνεις εφαρμογή των ορίων του οικόπεδου και να πάμε δικαστικά….!!!!

 Ποια είναι η πραγματική κατάσταση; Ποια λύση (τοποθέτηση οικόπεδου) είναι σωστή; Εάν η τελική λύση είναι λιγότερο από 1,60, τι τους λέω;

----------


## tserpe

1. Νομίζω από κλήρο
2. κλίμακα χάρτη διανομής 1:1000
3. Για τα πάχη που μου λες δεν γνωρίζω. 

Άντε να τους πεις ότι δεν είναι έτσι όπως το είδανε και ότι μπορεί να παίζει από μερικά εκατοστά μέχρι και 2 μέτρα θα σου πούνε...ότι δεν είσαι κάλος στην δουλειά σου.

----------


## tserpe

1. Τιμή 250-300 ευρώ.(περίπου διότι μου κάνει και άλλες δουλειές).
2. Πιστεύω ότι πήρα το χάρτη και έκανε τις γραμμές επάνω από τη διανομή.
3. Υπήρχε παλιά και μια μελέτη για το ρέμα που φαίνεται λίγο παραδίπλα και ίσως των βοήθησε και αυτό.

----------

